
Images from Sun’s Edge Reveal Solar Wind Origins - okket
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/images-from-sun-s-edge-reveal-origins-of-solar-wind
======
shepardrtc
Was any of this data from the recently-revived STEREO-B?

~~~
dalke
If you mean "from data acquired since connection to STEREO-B was
reestablishd", then no. The abstract of the paper says:

> "We present image sequences collected by the inner Heliospheric Imager
> instrument on board the Solar-Terrestrial Relations Observatory (STEREO/HI1)
> in 2008 December"

and the article information says the paper was received 2016 June 9.

Contact with STEREO-B was lost on October 1, 2014 and regained on August 21,
2016.

